

An Open Letter to the President - lmlj
http://julianaceves.com/entrepreneurship/an-open-letter-to-the-president/#

======
ChuckMcM
I totally sympathize with the point and totally understand the SEO technique
of creating an account and submitting it a well read news site, but this part
is where you lose me:

 _"If SOPA passes, I for one pledge to both renounce my citizenship by 2014
and re-locate my business internationally. "_

You decide to run away? Really? Like anyone cares? I get the emotion, you
can't stand it. But how about instead of running, how about becoming part of
the solution? You know run for town council or something, start putting people
to work and putting sanity into the world.

Did you know that federal judges are appointed by the recommendation of local
US Attorneys? They even have office hours! Its amazing but true, you can go to
the US Attorney's office, make an appointment, and talk about what makes for a
good candidate for federal judge, the kind that hear and then rule on lawsuits
that challenge the validity of stupid laws like SOPA.

Sure you can move to some other country, guess what, if you don't participate
there the idiots who step in where reasonable people won't are going to screw
you again. And then where will you go? Antartica? Seasteading?

We can't run away and hope for someone to say "Oh crap there's nobody here any
more." That won't happen. Take some personal responsibility for the crappy
state of your country and work to fix it.

~~~
ajays
As someone said, "if you're not a part of the solution, you're a part of the
problem".

Renouncing citizenship is like surrender. If the principles are that
important, once must fight for them.

~~~
lmlj
Thanks for the feedback, you're absolutely right. Anyway, just trying to do my
small part to spread the word.

